# Betmeteor - Guaranteed Sports Picks



## betmeteor (May 30, 2017)

Hello, Friends!
Betmeteor is a service providing *free and paid sports betting picks* that will guarantee you a high profit with a minimum risk. 

https://betmeteor.com/

*Advantages*

100% transparency / 100% verification of all placed bets by Blogabet since Oct 2013
Fully verified odds
Premium bookies
Simplicity
Profitable betting strategy
Instant notifications
*Guarantees*

Subscription for free / Moneyback


----------



## betmeteor (May 30, 2017)

Next pick will be for free!


----------



## harry56 (Jun 19, 2017)

Yesterdays win. it is critical that you are following up with the results so that people can track them



gclub


----------



## betmeteor (Aug 28, 2017)

Of course! Bookmaker, odds, time-posting are verified.


----------



## betmeteor (Sep 1, 2017)

August 2017 results


----------



## betmeteor (Sep 15, 2017)

Latest betting tips (August - September) were on Handball, Soccer, Cricket, Hockey, Basketball.
As Example Today's pick:
Handball. Europe, EHF Cup Women. *Medicinar Sabac W - VOC Amsterdam W. 1(1X2).* Ladbrokes - 2.50


----------



## NormaSmith (Sep 20, 2017)

wow, and can someone tell me more about that service? who have tried it?


----------



## betmeteor (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello, dear Friends. September 2017 results


----------



## betmeteor (Mar 1, 2018)

Non-stop betting. February 2018 (22 picks).


----------



## betmeteor (Apr 1, 2018)

Hello, dear Friends. March 2018 results. Also, note that you can see some picks for free.


----------



## betmeteor (May 5, 2018)

Hello, Friends. April 2018 results. 26 picks, 15 wins.


----------



## betmeteor (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello, Friends. *May 2018* results. 29 picks, 18 wins:





Also, *betting tips* analysis from January until May in *2015 - 2018*:


----------



## betmeteor (Nov 7, 2018)

Hello, Friends. 
*October 2018* betting tips results. 
18 picks, *12 wins*, *0 voids*, *6 losses*. 
+959.00$ Profit (100.00$/pick), 53% Yield.


----------



## betmeteor (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello. 
*November 2018* sports betting tips results. 
13 picks, *12 wins*, *1 void*, *0 losses*. 
+1638.00$ Profit (100.00$/pick), +126% Yield.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice service.


----------



## betmeteor (Jun 2, 2019)

Hello. 
*May 2019* sports betting tips results. 
48 picks, *26 wins*, *0** voids*, *22 losses*. 
+1162.00$ Profit (100.00$/pick), +24.21% Yield.


----------



## bestspinner (Jun 3, 2019)

whats today prediction?


----------



## betmeteor (Jun 4, 2019)

bestspinner said:


> whats today prediction?


There are no predictions for today. There are 25 picks per month in the average.


----------



## betmeteor (Nov 21, 2019)

Friends, we have good form:
from 10 November: 7 picks *(6-0-1)*, Profit +6.57.
Also, blacklisted matches are available on the website.


----------



## betmeteor (Jan 9, 2020)

Hello Friends.
Current form from December 25: 9 picks (6-1-2), Profit +5.19.
Also, info about blacklist matches.
Also, pick #10 in 2020 will be available for free!


----------



## betmeteor (Feb 22, 2020)

Hello Friends.
Current form from January, 29: 19 *(13-0-6)*, Profit +8.20 | Bet365 (12), Pinnacle (5), 18bet (2). Some bets with highest odds in Sbobet but Sbobet isn't available in Blogabet. 
Fully verification!
Also:
 Blacklisted matches,
 Free picks.


----------



## betmeteor (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello!  
Don't miss!      
 The pick *#51* will be available for free!

 on twitter https://twitter.com/betmeteor/
 on telegram https://t.me/betmeteor
 on website https://betmeteor.com/2020.html

 Latest betting tips 
*#44* 27 Feb 2020, 13:30. Hockey. Russia, VHL. Kazzinc Torpedo - Zvezda Moscow. 2(1X2). 18bet - 2.10
*#43* 26 Feb 2020, 12:00. Volleyball. Russia, Vyscha League B Women. Zabaykalka - Olimp. 2(12). Bet365 - 1.73
*#42* 23 Feb 2020, 18:00. Soccer. Guatemala, Primera Division. Comunicaciones II - Capitalinos. 1(1X2). Pinnacle - 1.58 
*#41* 22 Feb 2020, 10:15. Tennis. Greece, ITF-M Heraklion. Musialek A. - Geens C. 2(12). Bet365 - 1.73
*#40* 21 Feb 2020, 19:00. Basketball. Estonia, 1 League. Tamsalu Los Toros - Betoonimeister Nord. 2(12). Bet365 - 2.65
*#39* 20 Feb 2020, 00:15. Soccer. South America, Copa Libertadores U20. River Plate U20 - Cerro Porteno U20. 1(1X2). Bet365 - 1.50
*#38* 17 Feb 2020, 15:00. Soccer. Algeria, Ligue 1. Mlila - USM Alger. X(1X2). Bet365 - 2.88
*#37* 15 Feb 2020, 11:00. Soccer. World, Club Friendly. Dubnica (Svk) - Vitkovice (Cze). 2(1X2). Pinnacle - 1.47

Please note, all the tips are fully verified.
, Regards


----------



## betmeteor (Mar 18, 2020)

100% fully verified picks since 2013!
Current form from February, 14: *21* (*14*-*1*-*6*), Profit *+5.80* 
Non-stop!


----------



## betmeteor (Apr 7, 2020)

Non-stop!  
 Statistics of last two months:
March 2020: *9*-*0*-*5* (14 picks), Profit *+1.10*, Yield *+7.86%*, ROI *+11%*
February 2020: *15*-*1*-*8* (24 picks), Profit *+7.20*, Yield *+30%*, ROI *+72%*

 Please note that pick *#71* will be available *for free*. Don't miss it!


----------



## betmeteor (May 1, 2020)

Non-stop! 
 Statistics of last three months:
April 2020: *9*-*0*-*3* (12 picks), Profit *+6.00*, Yield *+50.00%*, ROI *+60%*
March 2020: *9*-*0*-*5* (14 picks), Profit *+1.10*, Yield *+7.86%*, ROI *+11%*
February 2020: *15*-*1*-*8* (24 picks), Profit *+7.20*, Yield *+31.00%*, ROI *+72%* 
All the picks are fully verified!


----------



## betmeteor (Jun 1, 2020)

Non-stop! 
 Statistics of last four months:
May 2020: *13*-*0*-*7* (20 picks), Profit *+1.10*, Yield *+6%*, ROI *+11%*
April 2020: *9*-*0*-*3* (12 picks), Profit *+6.00*, Yield *+50%*, ROI *+60%*
March 2020: *9*-*0*-*5* (14 picks), Profit *+1.10*, Yield *+8%*, ROI *+11%*
February 2020: *15*-*1*-*8* (24 picks), Profit *+7.20*, Yield *+31%*, ROI *+72%*
All the picks are fully verified!


----------



## betmeteor (Dec 17, 2020)

Betmeteor 2020.  
17 Dec 2020, 18:00. Handball. Serbia, Superliga. Proleter - Dubocica. 1(1X2). Bet365 - 1.60 
More exclusive betting tips at betmeteor.com and t.me/betmeteor


----------



## betmeteor (Feb 1, 2021)

betmeteor said:


> Betmeteor 2020.
> 17 Dec 2020, 18:00. Handball. Serbia, Superliga. Proleter - Dubocica. 1(1X2). Bet365 - 1.60
> More exclusive betting tips at betmeteor.com and t.me/betmeteor


FT 28:27


----------



## betmeteor (Feb 1, 2021)

January 2021 | Results
8 picks (8-0-0)
Profit +5.90
Yield +73%
---
betmeteor.com


----------



## Hadden Carpenter (Feb 5, 2021)

Is there any bonus for joining?


----------



## betmeteor (Mar 1, 2021)

No bonus


----------



## betmeteor (Mar 1, 2021)

February 2021 | Results
13 picks (9-0-4) | Profit +7.8 pts | Yield +60%
---

2021 | Results
*21* Picks (17-0-4) | Profit *+13.7 pts* | Yield *+65%*

---
betmeteor.com


----------



## betmeteor (Mar 9, 2021)

Betmeteor 2021 | #28 (open) 
09 Mar 2021, 13:00. Volleyball. Russia, Vysshaya Liga А. MGTU Moscow - Lokomotiv Izumrud  1(12). Bet365 - 2.10, Free


----------



## betmeteor (Mar 9, 2021)

FT 3:0 (win) +
---
Another free pick and again win!
---
2021 fully verified stats: 28 Picks (21-0-7) | Profit +14.1 pts | Yield +50%


----------



## betmeteor (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello dear experts and beginners in sports betting. I am Betmeteor and I share with you the best betting tips for profit.

Here is the stats for June 2021: 
2021 - 06 | 11 picks (10-0-1) | Profit +8.9 units | Yield +81%

What are you thinking is it great or OK?


----------



## betmeteor (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello dear experts and beginners in betting. I am *Betmeteor* and I share with you the best betting tips to make a profit at sports betting.

Today I share with you of my personal stats for June - August 2021:

2021 - 08: 17 picks (11-0-6) | +3.9 units | Yield +23%

2021 - 07: 5 picks (4-0-1) | +3.2 units | Yield +65%

2021 - 06: 11 picks (10-0-1) | +8.9 units | Yield +81%






Soon my sports picks. More info at betmeteor.com and my socials. Please note, all my picks are fully verified and available at jxxx.blogabet.com for subscription with guarantees and with no delay!


----------



## AvianaMarriott (Sep 1, 2021)

It's great when there is a free service option so you can decide wheter you would like to pay for it afterwards or not!


----------



## betmeteor (Sep 1, 2021)

AvianaMarriott said:


> It's great when there is a free service option so you can decide wheter you would like to pay for it afterwards or not!


Some picks I share in my telegram channel and twitter (nickname - Betmeteor) for free with some minutes delay (5-10 minutes). Subscribe my socials to get picks for free . For example, last 3 picks were available for free


----------



## Alipiama (Sep 24, 2021)

I'm a sophomore in college, and I live in a dorm next to the college because it's in another city where I used to live. My parents send me money to live, but I, like any teenager, do not have enough, and in this situation, I am helped by betting on sports. I've been fond of them for a long time.


----------



## betmeteor (Oct 1, 2021)

Hello dear experts and beginners in betting. I am *Betmeteor* and I share with you the best betting tips to make profit at sports betting.

My overall stats:

2121-09: 20 picks (11-1-8) | +3.4 units | Yield +18%

2021 - 08: 17 picks (11-0-6) | +3.9 units | Yield +23%

2021 - 07: 5 picks (4-0-1) | +3.2 units | Yield +65%

2021 - 06: 11 picks (10-0-1) | +8.9 units | Yield +81%






My new sports picks soon. More detailed information at betmeteor.com and my socials. Please note, all my picks are fully verified and available at jxxx.blogabet.com for subscription with guarantees and with no delay!


----------



## betmeteor (Nov 1, 2021)

Hello dear bettors. I am *Betmeteor* and I share with you the best betting tips to make profit at sports betting.

October 2021 Stats: 24 picks (16-1-7), Profit +4.7, Yield +20%

More detailed informaton at betmeteor.com. All the picks are fully verified and available at jxxx.blogabet.com for subscription with guarantees and with no delay!

2021 Betmeteor betting stats:


----------



## betmeteor (Feb 1, 2022)

*Betmeteor* on Blogabet
Profit, profit, profit ... and profit  +27% Yield
-

 No analogues on the Internet
 The best betting tips to increase your winnings more and more
 100% transparency
-

 Together against the bookies!














						#1 Expert betting tips 1x2 | How to beat the bookies
					

Get the best betting tips with secured profit and minimum risks to increase your winnings more and more! No analogues on the Internet! 100% transparency! Guarantees!




					betmeteor.com


----------



## betmeteor (Jun 3, 2022)

Welcome to @*Betmeteor* to get the best betting tips with secured profit and minimum risks.

 ✔  No analogues on the Internet!

 ✔  For experts and beginners!

 ✔  100% transparency and fully verification!

Join *Betmeteor* to beat the bookies together! 

https://betmeteor.com


----------



## betmeteor (Aug 2, 2022)

Win, win, ..., and win! Follow *Betmeteor *to beat the bookies together!
---

https://betmeteor.com and socials are @betmeteor


----------



## betmeteor (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Protesian (Sep 2, 2022)

I sometimes use your free forecasts, I want to thank you. Most of the bets are played


----------

